# braid to fluorocarbon leader knot?



## andrew09 (Dec 30, 2008)

What is the best knot for tying a fluorocarbon leader to braided line?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Double uni....

http://www.netknots.com/html/double_uni_knot.html


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

I second the double-uni. Easy to tie and strong.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Surgeons knot. A lot easier to tie and holds well.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

If the mono is a thicker diameter than the braid I prefer the Albright, otherwise the Uni/Uni.


----------



## Catcher35 (Sep 24, 2009)

I second the albright!!! Uni to uni is great, but takes me longer to tie than the albright and the albright has served me well.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

If you don't want to use the knots mentioned, tie on a small barrel swivel. You can get the ones for steelhead fishing, black & very small. This also helps with line twist on most lures.


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

How do you get the leader to stay on the swivel without a knot?:yikes:
--Dennis--


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I use these seem to work

http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=145560


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

On the North American fishing club show they have "knot wars" where they pit one knot against another until the best is left standing. Last years winner was the uni to uni knot. This years winner will go up against it. Next week a modified albright knot will be against this weeks winner. That winner against the uni knot. Will keep you informed.


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

You are going to have a knot no matter how you rig. I just like the swivel to help line twist. A palomar knot off the braid & a clinch knot to your flouro or mono leader.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

ESOX said:


> Surgeons knot. A lot easier to tie and holds well.


I guess I'll have to investigate the Surgeons knot a little more, but easier than a Uni-Uni I would have to see it to believe it!
Tho most say im fast at retying I cant see it being easier or faster, maybe it's easier for you and that may make it faster! lol
Ok after looking OMG Its simply a double overhand knot, I can see it being easy ya, but no way can it be as strong as the Uni-Uni for the few extra seconds it takes to tie!
Unless the difference it line dia. is huge I dont see any advantage! 
BD


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

hope this works,,,,,

http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=145560


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

roger23 said:


> hope this works,,,,,
> 
> http://www.fishingclub.com/ExtraContent/ExtraContentDetail.aspx?id=145560


Even in a tie the Uni-Uni is still the recomended Knot!
I have used the Blood knot in the past, not nearly as easy to tie as the Uni knot! and more prone to burning the line upon sinching it down!

BD


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

For very short leaders a surgeon's knot is _very easy_ to tie, and I've found it to be strong.

For any leader long enough that the knot is going to pass through guides, the double uni wins hands down, with more turns for more pliable line, especially if using a "shock leader" that is heavier than the main line when fishing where you're likely to get into some toothy critters. Then the knot actually has a _taper_ that helps it slip thorough the guides easily when casting. 

For example, when going from braid to a 50lb musky casting leader, I go with 5 turns on the braid and 3 on the mono.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> On the North American fishing club show they have "knot wars" where they pit one knot against another until the best is left standing. Last years winner was the uni to uni knot. This years winner will go up against it. Next week a modified albright knot will be against this weeks winner. That winner against the uni knot. Will keep you informed.


The modified albright knot won this week vs. the j knot.

Next week it will go up agaist the uni-uni knot. Modified albright looks difficult to tie.


----------

